# Had to do it...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

All this talk of P99s... I had to break down and watch Underworld this evening


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

I know what you mean. I watched Underword 2 the other day when I received my gunbroker winnings.


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

I happened to watch "Ronin" the other night on AMC and noticed the female lead character with what I think was a first generation P99 when there were a few seens of her pulling it out of her jacket.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I haven't seen that pic before..


----------



## mike468 (Jan 5, 2007)

Great movie, sexy babe. The sequel sucked.

mike 468
P5C


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mike468 said:


> Great movie, sexy babe. The sequel sucked.
> 
> mike 468
> P5C


I don't think it "sucked," but I will admit that it wasn't nearly as good as the 1st.


----------

